# Pilote pour scanner canoscan lide 25 avec snow léopard



## TITOUX (13 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous.

Je sais que le sujet a deja été traité mais je n'ai trouvé aucune réponse.

Avec Snow Léopard (10.6.2 ) impossible de faire fonctionner mon lide 25 canoscan. Aucune copie possible car l'imprimante ne démarre pas. Avec Léopard tout allait bien.

Le canoscan lide 25 est-il incompatible avec S.L ou bien on peut trouver un pilote quelque part ?

Sur google on trouve un lien mais il aboutit nulle part.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

Il est compatible pour peu qu'on mette à jour les logiciels nécessaires.

Ça se passe chez Canon :

Canon Europe

Canon USA

LiDE 25 Scanner Driver Ver. 11.0.3.1X (Mac OS X 10.2/10.3/10.4/10.5/10.6) 
lide25osx11031en.dmg

CanoScan Toolbox Ver. 4.9.3.4X (Mac OS X 10.2/10.3/10.4/10.5/10.6)
cstbosx4934ej4.dmg

DelDrv Ver. 1.5.1.0 (Mac OS X 10.1/10.2/10.3/10.4/10.5/10.6) 
deldrvosx1510efg.dmg


----------



## TITOUX (13 Novembre 2009)

J'ai deja essayé avec ces liens mais ils aboutissent à une page noire.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

TITOUX a dit:


> J'ai deja essayé avec ces liens mais ils aboutissent à une page noire.





Essayer à partir d'ici : http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=DownloadIndexAct

ou de là : http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/


----------



## TITOUX (13 Novembre 2009)

Effectivement j'arrive à telecharger un piolote en 3 secondes et puiss je ne sais pas où il va sur mon mac. je ne le trouve ni sur le bureau ni dans telechargement.

Où a t-il pu passer et si je le trouve j'en fais quoi?????  C'est le pilote deldrvos1510efg.dmg


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

Canon USA en dit un peu plus (c'est aussi pour ça que je donne toujours ces liens).



> Procedures for the download and installation
> 1. Click the link. The download will start automatically.
> 2. Files will be saved on the computer desktop.
> 3. Double-click the file to mount the Disk Image.
> ...



2. Donc, normalement, ça doit arriver sur ton bureau ou dans le dossier Téléchargements. Sinon tu utilises Spotlight et il te le retrouveras.

3. Tu ouvres l'image disque qui monte sur le bureau. 4. Au besoin tu double-clic sur l'image disque pour qu'une fenêtre apparaisse.

5. Tu double-clic sur Deldrv05. L'installation se lance.


----------



## TITOUX (13 Novembre 2009)

Ok moon mais je ne trouve pas ce fameux lien sur lequel il faut cliquer ( click the link)


----------



## Le docteur (13 Novembre 2009)

Et en passant par là ?

Les liens en rouge pour le pilote et le logiciel..

Apparemment c'est compatible 10.6 &#8230;


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Novembre 2009)

TITOUX a dit:


> Ok moon mais je ne trouve pas ce fameux lien sur lequel il faut cliquer ( click the link)



Chez Canon USA, quand tu arrives sur la page (le lien de mon premier post) tu as un menu déroulant : Select OS.

Là, tu choisis OS X et tu as l'ensemble des logiciels qui apparaît. Un dans un cadre "Drivers" et deux dans un cadre "Software". Tu cliques et tu arrives sur une page descriptive. Tu cliques accepter la licence et ça télécharge.

Un conseil : ouvre à chaque fois dans un nouvel onglet, sinon pour revenir à la page des logiciels c'est un peu galère (= choisir l'OS de nouveau).

Je vais essayer de te mettre des liens directs mais ce n'est pas simple.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------




Le docteur a dit:


> Et en passant par là ?
> 
> Les liens en rouge pour le pilote et le logiciel..
> 
> Apparemment c'est compatible 10.6



C'est la page que j'ai donné en premier lien. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h42 ----------

Ok. J'ai réussi à pécher les liens directs chez Canon Europe.

deldrvosx1510efg
http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft35081/software/deldrvosx1510efg.dmg
lide25osx11031fr
http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft35083/software/lide25osx11031fr.dmg
cstbox4934ej4
http://files.canon-europe.com/files/soft28265/software/cstbosx4934ej4.dmg


----------



## TITOUX (14 Novembre 2009)

Je vais sur le lien "CANON USA"

Je choisis Mac osx

dans software je clique sur" Deldrv vers. 1.5.1.0"

Je clique sur "  I AGREE_begin dowland  "  et je tombe sur une fênetre qui reste désespérement
Noire. J'attend 10 mn et il ne se passe rien.

As tu éssayé ?????


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Novembre 2009)

TITOUX a dit:


> Je vais sur le lien "CANON USA"
> 
> Je choisis Mac osx
> 
> ...



Oui, plusieurs fois et ça fonctionne sans problème.

Prends plutôt mes liens directs ci-dessus.


----------



## Le docteur (14 Novembre 2009)

J'ai testé : ça fonctionne aussi.
As-tu :
- Une bloqueur de pub qui pourrait refuser le lien. Dans ce cas, désactive-le.
- Fais tes réparations d'autorisations.

Désolé Moonwalker, j'avais cru que c'était un lien général &#8230; Meurde  &#8230; trop rapide &#8230;


----------



## TITOUX (3 Décembre 2009)

[URL=http://img69.imageshack.us/i/image20091203135158.jpg/][IMG]http://img69.imag
eshack.us/img69/8025/image20091203135158.jpg[/URL][/IMG

J'ai téléchargé "OSX  11031"  et"  OSX 49343" et quand je veux faire une copie avec mon canoscan lide 25 Voilà ce qu'il m'est répondu.

De plus dans "Utilitaire " de mes applications je n'ai pas "configuration d'imprimante"

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------








[/URL][/IMG]


J'ai téléchargé "OSX  11031"  et"  OSX 49343" et quand je veux faire une copie avec mon canoscan lide 25 Voilà ce qu'il m'est répondu.

De plus dans "Utilitaire " de mes applications je n'ai pas "configuration d'imprimante"


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

Ok doc... :mouais:

[l'informatique est une science de lâches qui s'en prennent toujours aux plus défavorisés]

Le deldrv 1.5.1.0 a bien été installé aussi ?

Ce qu'ils appellent "Configuration d'imprimante" c'est sans doute Préférences Système>Imprimante et fax. Mais bon, je ne vois pas très bien ce que ça vient faire là-dedans... 

Normalement tu devrais retrouver les fichiers suivants :

installés par le lide25osx11031fr.dmg
/Library/CFMSupport/CNQL1213_ButtonManager.app
/Library/ColorSync/Profiles/CANON CanoScan LiDE 25
/Library/Frameworks/SGCS110.framework
/Library/Image Capture/TWAIN Data Sources/CanoScan LiDE 25.ds
/Library/Preferences/CanoScan LiDE 25

/System/Library/Extensions/CNQL1213_ClassicNotSeize.kext

/Users/Shared/CanoScan LiDE 25

installé par le cstbosx4934ej4.dmg
/CanoScan Toolbox 4.9


----------



## TITOUX (3 Décembre 2009)

Oui je l'ai installé le deldrvosx 1510.

Je l'ai sur le bureau et je ne sais pas où le mettre .


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Décembre 2009)

TITOUX a dit:


> Oui je l'ai installé le deldrvosx 1510.
> 
> Je l'ai sur le bureau et je ne sais pas où le mettre .


Ouf ! Ça doit venir de là. Le pauvre OS cherche le driver et te renvoie au petit bonheur la chance dans les prefs d'impression.


Tu ne dois pas le mettre quelque part mais simplement double cliquer dessus (sans doute après avoir branché ton scanner - enfin ça, je ne suis pas sûr) => voir la note que j'ai reprise dans le post #6.

Après tu te débarrasse du truc. Mais conserve les 3 dmg. 

[Ça leur aurait arraché la gueule chez Canon de mettre un petit Read_Me explicatif à côté de l'application ?]


----------



## TITOUX (3 Décembre 2009)

C'est une vraie usine à gaz ce scanner canon.

Je n'arrive pas à faire des copies directes mais je numérise les documents et puis je les imprime.

Faute de grive on mange des merles.


----------

